# Look up help please



## Doobie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hi !*

Any information would be helpful, thanks

Romar liberty head pin (can) 8726-

Lado shaw perline (can) 8778-


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 8, 2008)

What are these?

Romar liberty head pin (can) 8726-

Lado shaw perline (can) 8778-


----------



## Doobie (Dec 8, 2008)

They are the sire and dam to a little filly someone is trying to sell me.

I live way up north (northern Ontario)and you don't usually find any shetlands of quality let alone registered shetlands so am interested in seeing what I could find out. They say the sire has won "many ribbons" ....

They are from Quebec Canada.

I would also be interesed if they have ever produced any other living foals.

I guess any information would be great!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay the numbers are from 1905-1908. The names, there is a Romar line of Shetlands, but not with one that name that I can find.

I can't find this one at all Lado shaw perline (can) 8778.

What are the numbers listed?


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 8, 2008)

Are they registered with the AMERICAN shetland pony club or are they English Shetlands?


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Deb, those look like Canadian Shetland registration #'s. You might want to check there.

Pammy


----------



## Doobie (Dec 8, 2008)

I never knew there was a Canadian registry!!! lol


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 9, 2008)

I couldn't find one, so if someone has that information, could you please share? Thanks!


----------



## Amy (Dec 9, 2008)

IF they are Canadian numbers BE SURE that you can show them at ASPC/AMHR sanctioned shows (IF that is what you are wanting ot do ) before you buy them.


----------



## Doobie (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok so I found out they are Canadian registered! (now I know there is one! lol)

And No Amy, I was not thinking of showing ... I was looking at rescueing from the threat of sending for meat.

Debbie


----------



## Lewella (Dec 12, 2008)

The Canadian Pony Society http://www.canadianponysociety.ca/ registers Shetlands and British Riding Ponise in Canada and they affiliated with the Canadian Livestock Records Corporation http://www.clrc.ca/pony.shtml Their rules are different from those of the Shetland Pony Studbook Society in the UK and from the rules of the ASPC. The most obvious difference is the height rules for each registry - the SPSBS height maximum is 42 inches, CPS is 44 inches, and ASPC is 46 inches. Last I heard CPS would only register ASPC ponies imported to Canada that are A papered - no idea how they are dealing with the new lack of letter on the ASPC papers.


----------

